# whos has seat trim repairs?



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

So I have been driving around in a shitty A1 for two days whilst my seat trims are being replaced.

Seems they're having issues, just about to pop in and see what they have to say.

What's the crack?

Hoping I can get some new seats out of it :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm assuming there the super sport seats and your on about the side trims ?

I've had both mine replaced and a friend had same issue last week and has told me now it has been upgraded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

Mine was done at the beginning of the year.
Took them 5 days due to a parts delay.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I could say most of us with the earlier model has had this problem sorted.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Both my seats were done earlier this year. Took Belfast Audi 4 days in total although I think they had to order in extra trim as there was more broken than they initially thought.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

My previous 2015 mk3 was done in a morning by my local dealer. As long as they have the parts, seems like it's a straightforward job.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yep, had it done a month ago or so. Both sides. Weird is they replaced airbags too.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Had mine done, pass side has a bit of a gap but 90% fixed, and I'm just fine with that, not going to bring it in again.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

several previous threads on this, this is a known issue to Audi, a revised fix was available in December 2017, which includes new airbags, and typically takes 4 days to complete. all 4 sides should be replaced


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah they said something about replacing seat frame or something.
Love that the dealers dont notify anyone of known faults.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm looking at an extended warranty because my seats have this issue. However, since it's an extended warranty and policies have changed over time one thing I noticed is that a warranty from May 2018 doesn't cover "Seat frames". Does the trim come under "seat frames" or does this refer to something else? The explicit exclusion of "Seat frames" was not mentioned in earlier policy documents.

*UPDATE:* Got through to the warranty team and the answer is no, it's not covered and I'd need to speak to Audi Customer Services. As if they're likely to give anything away to a customer who has not bought "Approved Used" from them and who has never had a warranty with them! I'm peed off now! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

My repairs are done and looks perfect so i'm happy.

I'd certainly have it out with them mate its not going to be a cheap job of it needs that much work. Glad I got it sorted before warranty was up. They have been hanging off since summer.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do we know from what date they started making cars with the revised seats ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ruudfood said:


> I'm looking at an extended warranty because my seats have this issue. However, since it's an extended warranty and policies have changed over time one thing I noticed is that a warranty from May 2018 doesn't cover "Seat frames". Does the trim come under "seat frames" or does this refer to something else? The explicit exclusion of "Seat frames" was not mentioned in earlier policy documents.
> 
> *UPDATE:* Got through to the warranty team and the answer is no, it's not covered and I'd need to speak to Audi Customer Services. As if they're likely to give anything away to a customer who has not bought "Approved Used" from them and who has never had a warranty with them! I'm peed off now! [smiley=furious3.gif]


I'd stamp my feet a little 
It isn't a seat frame, it's a seat trim and also covers the airbag 
The revised version includes new airbags so surely it MUST be classed as a safety issue !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

It's definitely not the end of the matter as far as I'm concerned. I guess that I'll have to take out the warranty first and then stamp my feet.

Only thing is that I was going to buy 2 years as it was discounted. Alas, you can no longer buy a 2 year warranty so you have to pay the FULL price each year! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Harsha369 (Sep 18, 2018)

I've had the side trims replaced on my TTs supersports seats as well, 3 months into owning the car I sent it over to the service centre for brake squealing noise and they returned it with broken trim pieces after their "extended test drive" and found nothing wrong with the brakes, made a big scene so they promised to replace trims of both seats. They didn't have the parts in stock so they replaced them free of cost after 2 months, also changed the rear brake pads under warranty for the squealing noise.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Best of luck with the warranty - most seem to have clauses that exclude any pre-existing conditions, like the plastic trims...


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 2016 TT and was one of the first people to report the seat clip problem online. The initial replacement solution wasn't good and I was soon back at the dealer getting them done again. The second replacement solution didn't hold up well, either. Finally, about a year later, a new part version seemed to be the one that has worked since. It requires removing the seats, installing new clips and airbags. I'm in Canada and it's a $1000+ repair, probably closer to $2,000 with the labour.

I have never had any static from my dealer regarding the repairs, they have always been helpful and even apologetic. I know "other dealer experiences may vary". I would encourage everyone to get it done under warranty while you can due to the cost and since the new part seems to be a good solution.

If people want to see the dealer invoice for the repair, I can probably find it.


----------

